# New CSU catalog



## PenWorks (May 18, 2007)

Hot off the press, the new CSU catalog, some interesting new things..

Pen makers choice- some new acyrlic blanks- ( I'm sure Frank will want some 

Micromesh sanding pads, 

A Jr Retro Pen [xx(]
Copper platings now being offered, according to their wear rating, copper wears faster than 10K [)]

Chameleon tubes- interesting tubes in nickle & black plating, supose to enhance the look if the resins you are using, are somewhat transparent, use these tubes instead of painting. 2.50 for 5 sets of tubes. 

A 10 in 1 gauge, neat [8D]

Hunter cutting tools, I have one allready, and the darn thing is sharp and stays sharp. 

A big A** Robust lathe, nice looking [:0]

Hope you get yours in the mail soon.


----------



## gerryr (May 18, 2007)

I got one yesterday.  I can't tell from the picture what that Retro pen really looks like, the photo stinks.  The page with the Robust lathe is all wet cuz I drooled over it for so long.[]


----------



## toolcrazy (May 18, 2007)

I got mine yesterday. Had to go and get a towel.[]


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 18, 2007)

Dang, I leave for a week, and you guys go crazy!!  Now let me think, there was another magazine that used to get this kind of response years ago, I just can't remember the name. [}][]


----------



## cozee (May 18, 2007)

Got mine this morning. I've gotta get some of those new acrylics and the new tubes look interesting.


----------



## alamocdc (May 19, 2007)

Mine is still in transient, I guess, but I'm eagerly looking forward to drooling on it, er, I mean looking through it.[]


----------



## kent4Him (May 19, 2007)

It hasn't reached Northen Illinois yet.  Maybe after lunch I can start thinking about all the things I can't afford.


----------



## Ligget (May 19, 2007)

It`ll be even longer to reach us Scottish folks.[]


----------



## Mikey (May 19, 2007)

Nothing for me yet. Maybe I can be lucky enough to get mone on Monday. I didn't see the new stuff on line, Anyone have a link?


----------



## thewishman (May 19, 2007)

Maybe the Ohio shipment got hi-jacked. I want mine NOW!

Chris


----------



## jcollazo (May 19, 2007)

It arrived in the Los Angeles area today. Won't have time to read it until Thuesday tho'


----------



## stevers (May 20, 2007)

Got mine. I also wounder about the nickel and black tubes. I know it's only two colors, and we do so much more. But it could still be handy for some jobs. I don't have the ability to powder coat anything. I have to paint mine and hope the glue doesn't screw them up. Also I wounder what happens when you ruff the tube for glue. I've heard some say that it's not ness, but I had a few come loose back when I started because I forgot to  sand the tubes.
Love the new acrylic colors too. Packer fans should love the "Trippen" blank. 
All I can do with the Robust lathe is dream.


----------



## Dario (May 20, 2007)

I am still waiting for mine []


----------



## Darley (May 20, 2007)

Mark don't worry I order mine US$ . 99 on they web site priority mail, []





> _Originally posted by ligget_
> <br />It`ll be even longer to reach us Scottish folks.[]


----------



## eddiefebuary (May 20, 2007)

Being the newb that I am, can somebody tell me what CSU is?


----------



## lwalden (May 20, 2007)

Craft Supples USA- they offer a lot of the high end kits you see on this site in the photo albums and show off your pens. try this link...  http://woodturnerscatalog.com


> _Originally posted by eddiefebuary_
> <br />Being the newb that I am, can somebody tell me what CSU is?


----------



## arioux (May 20, 2007)

Hi Eddy,

CSU is Craft Supplies USA, one of the kits manufacturer that people prefer around here.  They don't have any distributor so you order directly from them. 
Here is their web site:

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/

Alfred


----------



## arioux (May 20, 2007)

Well Lyle beat me to it[]

Alfred


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 20, 2007)

Anthony said, "Pen makers choice- some new acyrlic blanks- ( I'm sure Frank will want some."
Tony, wash yer mouth. []


----------



## Chuck B (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />I am still waiting for mine []



Me too[]

Pen Works,
What's this "Hunter cutting tool" ???

Chuck


----------



## dbriski (May 21, 2007)

I think the Beauty of the Nickle tubes is they are basily a mirror reflecting any color the acrylic already has.


----------



## JimGo (May 21, 2007)

That was a HORRIBLE catalog.  I spent WAY too much time looking at some REALLY nice toys that I can't get!!!!  Kind of like walking through an Aston Martin, Ferrari, Maybach, Spyker, or similar dealership.


----------



## jckossoy (May 21, 2007)

I haven't gotten mine yet either.  I wonder if it was delivered to my old address (I moved 9 months ago).  I want my catalog [][][][]!!!

Kol Tov,


----------



## gmcnut (May 21, 2007)

Hi all,

I was in CSUSA last week and picked up a copy of the new catalog. Apears to be the same catalog as before with a new cover and eight or ten pages of new things.

Once home I went on line to look up some of the new items. They don't come up. At least not with the search by stock # feature.

Hmmmmmmmm? [:0]


----------



## mick (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dbriski_
> <br />I think the Beauty of the Nickle tubes is they are basily a mirror reflecting any color the acrylic already has.



My problem with very transparent blanks isn't the tube showing. I always paint them to enhance the colors of the blank. My problem is the bubbles that form in the glue as it sets. No matter what the finish is on a tube( nickel, black or brass) this will still show. That's why I always paint the insides of the blanks as well as the tubes
On another note I loved the new acrylic blanks....see lots of possibilities there! Another thing I noticed, I didn't see many price increases!


----------



## eddiefebuary (May 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info, yet another way to spend money [:0]


----------



## alamocdc (May 22, 2007)

Still waiting[]


----------



## Mikey (May 22, 2007)

Grrrrr.[!] Still no catalog. Maybe by the end of the week I'll be able to read the new one.[]


----------



## mick (May 22, 2007)

At the risk of causing blood pressures to rise.....my new CSUSA catalog is already getting dog-earred [][]


----------



## NancyLaird (May 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mick_
> <br />At the risk of causing blood pressures to rise.....my new CSUSA catalog is already getting dog-earred [][]



So is mine!!!  [][]


----------



## Dario (May 25, 2007)

Mine finally arrived []


----------



## Mikey (May 29, 2007)

Anyone else still waiting for one?[][]


----------



## jtate (May 29, 2007)

Mine hasn't come and I've gotten merchandise from them within the last couple of weeks.  [V]


----------



## Huzzah (May 29, 2007)

Mikey - I have two of them, want to stop by and take one?


----------



## Mikey (May 29, 2007)

Heck yea! Don't suppose you'll be home early today? I plan on gettin the heck out of dodge today at about 4.


----------



## alamocdc (May 29, 2007)

Mine hasn't some yet either. Maybe it will be waiting on me when I get home today.[]


----------



## Huzzah (May 29, 2007)

Give me a call on my cell, you still have the number?  I am leaving work at 4:00 to pick up my car from the mechanic, I should be home around 5:00.  I might be going out for a bike ride later tonight, maybe around 8:00 or so, if my daughter doens't mind (it's her 10th birthday today) so I could drop it off at your house afterwards if you'd like.


----------



## Mikey (May 29, 2007)

That would be great if you go back out ofr a ride later. Maybe I could meet you on the way or meet you down on Rockside. I think I have your number somehwere. Just Pm it to me to be sure if you would.


----------



## kent4Him (May 29, 2007)

This is getting painful.  I still don't have mine.  [xx(]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (May 29, 2007)

Still waiting......I called, they said they didn't know if they mailed me one....hmmmmmm[B)]


Did I say something wrong?


----------



## Ron Mc (May 29, 2007)

Got mine a few days ago.
Points of interest?
Retro Jr Gent has the old nib style, yet I am amazed that the Jr. Statesman still doesn't offer the posting option.


----------



## guts (May 29, 2007)

not only no cat.called and left a message for an order,no reply(yet)[?]


----------



## ashaw (May 29, 2007)

Just got mine today.


----------



## Darley (May 30, 2007)

Just got mine today and I can say you're lucky on your side of the world to have CSUSA, my Goodness all those goodies[:0][]


----------



## Rudy Vey (May 30, 2007)

Made it to Australia but not to New Jersey, yet!!! Amazing.


----------



## Rod (May 30, 2007)

I got mine and have not put it down! I will have to at some point to order! Rod


----------



## MDWine (May 31, 2007)

What I don't understand is why the site is not updated???


----------



## Mikey (May 31, 2007)

Woohooo, I finally got one. Granted, it was from Huzzah and not CSUSA but I have one anyway. Checked out the new blanks and don't think I'll buy more than three or four different ones. Some just seem rehashed versions of blanks I already get elsewhere. Also wondering why offer copper if they say the finish will wear quicker than even 10k.


----------



## heineda (May 31, 2007)

I got mine last night. It was like being 8 years old, and the Sears Christmas Catalog just arrived!! I want one of those, and one of those, and ....... Wow, could I spend a whole bunch of money there. I think I'm having a visioon of a Robust in my shop somewhere in the future. Maybe 2014, after my son graduates from college (if he makes it in 4 years)? A lot of really nice stuff. Has anyone turned any of the Jr. Retro kits yet? If so, I would love to hear your opinion.

Thanks,
Dan heine


----------



## Verne (May 31, 2007)

No new catalog in SE TX yet. Oh well, took from May 4th until yesterday for a purchased pen to get from here to the Chicago area, and it was insured to boot! On the bright side, at least for me, woke up on the right side of the sod this morning. Vern


----------



## Ligget (May 31, 2007)

Hope I get mine soon, whoever is responsible for their website needs a wake-up call![!]


----------



## thewishman (May 31, 2007)

My mailbox is still waiting...

Chris


----------



## 74cuda (May 31, 2007)

Mine came today.

Chris, you get your yet?


----------



## Randy_ (May 31, 2007)

I sent a PM to Eric Dorman @ CSUSA a few days ago and his response was to the effect that they try to wait until they think everyone has received the catalog and update online at that time.  I offered the opinion that their policy was not the best and caused some unhappiness.  I suggested that the web site should be updated as soon as the first catalogs went in the mail if not before.  Whether my comments will have any effect on their future performance remains to be seen.  I did advise Eric of this thread so he knows there is some unrest.


----------



## johnnycnc (May 31, 2007)

I agree with ya 110%,Randy!!
Thanks for bringing this to their att'n.


> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />  I offered the opinion that their policy was not the best and caused some unhappiness.  I suggested that the web site should be updated as soon as the first catalogs went in the mail if not before.


----------



## Ligget (Jun 1, 2007)

Is new catalog is on back order! lol [)]


----------



## arioux (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> <br />Is new catalog is on back order! lol [)]



[]Someone probably did a group buy and drain their stock[]

About their web site update speed: Nils photo is still in the meet the team section[:0]

Alfred


----------



## alamocdc (Jun 1, 2007)

I still don't have mine either. [] Hopefully soon.


----------



## Randy_ (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arioux_
> <br />.....Nils photo is still in the meet the team section.....[:0]



I emailed them about that a month or two ago......guess their camera must be broken??

Or maybe Nils is only on a sabatical and will be coming back in six months.  It would be nice. The new guy doesn't seem to be quite so "involved" as was Nils.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jun 5, 2007)

Still waiting here, about three weeks ago that it was first posted that they have a new catalog. I even have e-mailed them for one a week or so ago - no answer or catalog.


----------



## LanceD (Jun 5, 2007)

I could't wait any longer so I ordered some of the new Retro Jr Gents and asked them to put a catalog in the box. Three days later my order came in with the new catalog and needless to say my catalog showed up two days later in the mail.


----------



## alamocdc (Jun 6, 2007)

No catalog here either, Rudy. Eric, are you paying attention?


----------



## carverken (Jun 6, 2007)

Keep the faith my brother.  Mine showed up yesterday.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jun 6, 2007)

Still waiting.....


----------



## lwalden (Jun 7, 2007)

I had the same experience!! Ordered two of the new retro Jr's along with a few other small items, asked to include the new catalog, got the package two days later and a second catalog 2 days after that.....[]





> _Originally posted by LanceD_
> <br />I could't wait any longer so I ordered some of the new Retro Jr Gents and asked them to put a catalog in the box. Three days later my order came in with the new catalog and needless to say my catalog showed up two days later in the mail.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 7, 2007)

Got my copy here in Canada. Nice stuff to choose from and I'm happy now that our dollar has reached .94 cents relative to the greenback.[8D]

-Peter-


----------



## edman2 (Jun 13, 2007)

Still don't have mine and I called them more than three weeks ago and asked for one.  They are really quick when I order stuff but they seem to be taking their good ole sweet time with my catalog!![xx(]


----------



## thewishman (Jun 13, 2007)

No catalog for me in Ohio! Still!! Billy, do you think they don't like Buckeyes?

Chris


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 13, 2007)

Just think of all the money they are saveing you folks.
----------or-------------
You would not belive how much that new catalog is going to cost me----------------or
They likes us Hillbillies---got mine last week


----------



## TomG (Jun 13, 2007)

Sorry to say guys but I ordered one last week and it arrived in 4 days. [:I]

Sorry also to say you guys are missing out on some serious eye candy!!![][}]


----------



## thewishman (Jun 13, 2007)

I think they are going to have the web site updated before I get my catalog.

Chris


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jun 13, 2007)

I still have not received it, and my request per their website for a catalog is already also three or so weeks old - maybe I call them tomorrow.


----------



## alamocdc (Jun 14, 2007)

I haven't seen mine yet either, Rudy.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 21, 2007)

I finally called and ordered a copy (have not had to do that since winter of '05 - '06. It showed up a couple of days ago.

Chris


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jun 21, 2007)

Still have not received a catalog. Already send twice a request via their website, but they seem to avoid me - don't know why.
Guess Bill gets more business from me.....


----------



## Chuck Key (Jun 21, 2007)

Rudy,

Check your old addres in Michigan maybe.

Chuckie


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Jun 21, 2007)

Well I guess CSU is protecting me from my bank account by not sending me a new catalogue.  Requested another one last month as well.  I suppose I can find other places/companies to spend my pennies with...


----------



## skiprat (Jun 22, 2007)

I've just recieved mine!!!!!![][][]
Asked for it on the 14th and it was waiting on the door mat when I got home tonight.

You guys just don't appreciate how lucky you are. I'm going to list some common kits and blanks later that will show just how little you have to pay compared to us in UK and the rest of Europe.

Probably the most amazing thing I've found is that some items, like Sorby and Axminster stuff, (which are made here) is cheaper for us to buy from USA instead of just driving to those places and picking it of a shelf.[]

With the prices you get and the phenominal service you recieve, I would be very reluctant to source kits from anywhere else.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 22, 2007)

Here's the problem, Skippy!

In 2007, now, the Pound Sterling buys TWO US Dollars,
July 2006 - 1.82
July 2005 - 1.72
July 2004 - 1.78
July 2003 - 1.54
July 2002 - 1.45
July 2001 - 1.36

So, you see, if the price remained unchanged from 2001, YOU can buy it today for FORTY-SIX PERCENT LESS, than you could then.  So, what cost you 10 pounds sterling, now costs 6 pounds, 40 pence.

So, things APPEAR to be CHEAP, to YOU!  AND they ARE!!!  So, buy American sources, our balance of trade can CERTAINLY USE the HELP!!!


----------



## skiprat (Jun 22, 2007)

Ed we are digressing a bit, but is the dollar getting weaker or the pound getting stronger? We now pay almost Â£1 / litre for diesel or unleaded fuel. A pack of 20 cigs will cost you pretty close to Â£5.
A 'good' wage for a skilled tradesman is about Â£10 - Â£12 / hour[]

I'm willing to bet that there is very little that we can get for less than you guys.

I was going to list some pen stuff for comparison, but anyone who is interested can check out;

www.craft-supplies.co.uk
www.axminster.co.uk
www.turners-retreat.co.uk
www.rutlands.co.uk

I believe these are our big 4, variety is dismal, quality is mostly 24k with some basic rhodium kits, nothing fancy.[]


----------



## Ligget (Jun 22, 2007)

I got mine today too![]


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />Ed we are digressing a bit, but is the dollar getting weaker or the pound getting stronger? We now pay almost Â£1 / litre for diesel or unleaded fuel. A pack of 20 cigs will cost you pretty close to Â£5.
> A 'good' wage for a skilled tradesman is about Â£10 - Â£12 / hour[]
> 
> ...



Absolutely NO argument there.  I used to purchase some stuff from Craft Supply in GB - their selection is now WORSE, they are definitely making pen-turning a second-tier activity.  Wasn't familiar with the others.  

A couple of you guys ought to get together and buy 100 kits at a time from US suppliers, then split it up when it gets to YOU.  Basically, the opposite of what I do with resins - Just a thought!!!

BUY AMERICAN, we need it!!!!  WE'RE CHEAP!!!  THANK-YOU!!![][]


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> BUY AMERICAN, we need it!!!!  WE'RE CHEAP!!!  THANK-YOU!!![][]



What an advertising slogan!


----------



## rhahnfl (Jun 22, 2007)

Wish I'd get my catalog too.   []    I want to see what I can possibly need/get from the upcoming group buy.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chuck Key_
> <br />Rudy,
> 
> Check your old addres in Michigan maybe.
> ...



The last catalog for the winter issue I got here already at my new address, and both requests via their website, I sent my new address.
But I might call them on Monday.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jul 3, 2007)

Well, finally I got a catalog in the mail last FRiday!! Was about time, I thought. I had called Thursday and complained, and one was send out right away, I think, or someone there responded to my multiple requests via their website.

Nice new stuff, got just before the catalog came, some of the new Gent Retro and the new Statesman Jr, now waiting for the new resin blanks....


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 4, 2007)

I guess I'm gonna have to call them since I don't have mine yet. Oh well. When I get it I'll still be just as happy.[]


----------

